# مجموعة فيديوهات تحليل الاهتزازات فى الماكينات machines vibration analysis



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

لقد وجدت بفضل الله مجموعة فيديوهات

عن تحليل الاهتزازات الميكانيكية للصيانة الوقائية

الرابط
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/vibrations.php​


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف لم يعجبني فان من محبي الاهتزازات والافضل الصوت والصورة
شكرا لك وعلى استمرارك الرائع في التزويد بالمعلومات في هذا الملتقى


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> كيف لم يعجبني فان من محبي الاهتزازات والافضل الصوت والصورة
> شكرا لك وعلى استمرارك الرائع في التزويد بالمعلومات في هذا الملتقى


جزاكم الله كل خير د.محبس

على ردودك الطيبة دائما

ووفقك الله ان شاء الله فى مشروع الدكتوراه تبعك​


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور استاذ كابتن على الدعاء
وتحياتي لك

هديتي لك موقع يختصر لك الطريق:
www.osun.org

بشكل pdf or doc or ppt


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادتكم​


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

gaberr2000 قال:


> جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك



يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## lawlaw (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهدك
موقع يظهر انه رائع 
فلك الشكر


----------



## topee (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي 
نفعتني كثير 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## captainhass (15 ديسمبر 2009)

topee قال:


> مشكور اخوي
> نفعتني كثير
> جزاك الله خير


يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم بهذا العلم​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

انتهز عمرك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​ و كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## ahmedelomda (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين جميعا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## captainhass (25 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## mohands whale (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتهفين الفيديوهات يا اخي يا مهندسلو سمحتم يا جماعه اي موضضوع خاص بالفيبراشين ترفعو علي الموقع


----------



## captainhass (4 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

ألا يمكن أن نوجد pdf لنفس الموضوع
مشكور............. جزاك الله كل خير على المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة
نفع الله بكم الامة الاسلامية و بعلمكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع


----------



## captainhass (7 أبريل 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموقع



جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## فايبريشن (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

فايبريشن قال:


> الله يجزاك خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (25 يونيو 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحبه و ترضاه​


----------



## captainhass (2 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## طارق بويرق (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## captainhass (14 يوليو 2010)

طارق بويرق قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




جزاكم الله كل خير​ الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله ياجماعة الواحد مش عارف يشكركم ازاى على المواقع المهمة دى على العموم جزاكم الله كل خير وحصلت الفائدة


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

ياسين محمد محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله ياجماعة الواحد مش عارف يشكركم ازاى على المواقع المهمة دى على العموم جزاكم الله كل خير وحصلت الفائدة



جزاكم الله كل خير
واتمنى ان تكون قد حققت الفائدة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## nournms (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

nournms قال:


> شكرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## سفيان الراوي (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (19 يوليو 2010)

سفيان الراوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​ 


كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​​


----------



## العبدلي (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الموقع لا يفتح


----------

